# lexapro - week one



## stevesteve (Aug 16, 2006)

Last month when my thyroid tests came back negative I decided to take a gamble. Even tho, Paxil almost killed me (withdraws) and zoloft ruined my life (I havent felt normal since I took zoloft) I decided to run the gambit and try 10mg of Lexapro.

Day - 1. Not after an hour I took i felt 'different'. Its hard to explain, it was neither up, nor down but to the left.

Day -2 . Hell, I felt like i had the flu and insomnia was sucking bad (but i had insomnia before..Dr. Gave me some xanax to help. did the trick).

Day -3. I have actually started to talk to people at work a bit more and my movements are less jerky, the anxiety is being buried. I can feel when it breaks through but I can tell myself its just anxiety and -bam- its gone.

Day -4. I missed work tonight cause i took a xanax . But. Im starting to have strange flashback of reality. Simple noises like a door closing interest me more for some odd reason. I feel more concentrated typing this and less worried. My thoughts seem to be slowing down. 
Visual symptoms of DP remain but i feel overall it has helped with everything else.

The biggest improvement is my nerves are more calm. I no longer pace, I noticed my startle reflex was down a bit. I can still vaguely feel a heartbeat, whuch feels like a tremor, which sparked alot of my problems before.

This dry mouth and flu feeling has just now lifted.

but this is only day 4?

I will keep you all updated. So far so good.

Please add your SSRI expierences.


----------



## stevesteve (Aug 16, 2006)

Day 5: Kind of a relapse lol  dizzy and I woke up from sleep last night in startle mode or i sleepwalked, im not sure but i went to my door and went back to bed. Im not sure.

I couldnt sleep at first some random noise my mind would make up would awake me. but at around 8:00 (my normal sleep time) i passed out.

This may be the anxiety trying to resurface. I believe now, that I have a serouis trauma from when I was 15 or 16 i dotn remember how old. i just cant let go and lexapro is making me think about it (which is making me worse). I was beaten up in Jr. High school, well beaten up is an understatement, i was jumped. Tricked and jumped again a few days later. A few months later when I quit Zoloft I began to feel the first effects of DP and didnt leave my house for 9 months (literally). Thinking about it now this serouisly sounds like Trauma. Im happy i have identified this but im sad im not feeling any better.

And thinking about it more and more is making me anxious. Does therapy seem to help anyone cope with this kind of stuff? If so, what can I expect?

140$ an hour is alot . But there is no price I wouldnt pay :? . Im so afraid there going to call me a shizophrenic.


----------



## strigoi (Jun 27, 2006)

Your definetly not schizo so don't worry about that. Give the lexapro time and it will work. You won't notice real results for about 2 weeks, anything before that is fleeing, so you'll have good days and bad. Seems to me it takes lexapro longer than most to 'even out'. I doubt lexapro is making you think about your traumatic incident, lexapro is used to treat OCD sometimes. Although it maybe making it worse now because you just started, like I said give it some time. You may need to take a xanax or other benzo at night to sleep, but i found lexapro alone was enough to knock me out (i take it at night). Becareful not to get addicted to the benzo though! I'm currently withdrawling off klonopin and it sucks.


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Day 5 of Cipralex (lexapro) :
Still got the flu feeling and it almost feels like I have a throat infection.
Sore throat and slurred speech. I also have a bit more social anxiety than usual.

This sucks, but I felt even worse on Zoloft which I took for 3 days prior to starting Cipralex.


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Why don't you go on something smoother like Celexa ?


----------



## stevesteve (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. some words of encouragement are easing my mind.

Today is a little bit better. I slept last night without the need of xanax, but I tried to go to sleep early today cuz i got work and nada, fell asleep for like an hour and woke up confused. I took 15mg of xanax.

Im going to ride the lexapro out. I was pretty suicidal before I started it.


----------



## stevesteve (Aug 16, 2006)

also its pretty amazing how your mind can do this shit. My nerves are not tense anymore and dont feel like they want to jump out of my skin, my tremor is gone, the random stabbing pain at the crown of my head is gone, my skin isnt crawling anymore. still a bit restless but relaxing is coming easier. 

I can look at the sky without crying from the bright light but i still get sparkle vision and visual distortion. P :x


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

stevesteve said:


> I took 15mg of xanax.


Be careful with that stuff. 15mg?! I don't want to freak you out more than you already are...but that has to be way higher than your prescribed amount. It can cause some gnarly problems, and you'll just keep building up a tolerance. Sorry if I sound like a mother hen...just concerned.


----------



## stevesteve (Aug 16, 2006)

.15mg my bad


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Phew. Okay.


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Phew. Okay.


----------



## stevesteve (Aug 16, 2006)

I feel wonderful  except a cold *knock on wood*

Visual stuff is still there. Last night I felt terrible cause i was up for 24 hours tho. :/

Im noticing DP worse in the morning.


----------



## stevesteve (Aug 16, 2006)

I feel wonderful  except a cold *knock on wood*

Visual stuff is still there. Last night I felt terrible cause i was up for 24 hours tho. :/

Im noticing DP worse in the morning. But this is only day 8


----------



## stevesteve (Aug 16, 2006)

Was all smilies until this morning 

Correlation. Do not take any form of Vitamin C with LEXAPRO. It will cause the drug to not work. I have done this 3 times now, I just noticed it today.

No more Vita-c 

Therapist tommorrow.


----------



## stevesteve (Aug 16, 2006)

Arghhh! How am I supposed to get help from a therapist when Im a bumbling spazzy fool and cant tell him whats wrong 160.00$ for that. I couldnt explain my visual problems to him. I couldnt explain the detachment. I couldnt explain the visual halo's...Im writing it all down when I go on the 14th.

Lexapro is a piece of shit so far since i stopped taking it in the morning and started at night. What happened to the initial success? Is it because my dose time changed?


----------



## stevesteve (Aug 16, 2006)

Day 13: Not doin too bad today. Im more focused on the outside and definately calmer. Thoughts are less racey.

I feel pretty good.

Visual DP still there tho. Dr. Visit 2morrow.


----------



## Lacaan (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi. It's been a little while now. Is that Lexapro working out? I'm really interested to know.


----------



## lorib64 (Dec 12, 2006)

I hope it's working for you. Lexapro really helped me with anxiety attacks. Anxiety makes the dp worse for me. I think it's helped a little with the dp, but it's still there.


----------



## medo (Dec 19, 2006)

hows is it going with lexapro steve


----------

